
Real-time News Recommendation - cotaste
http://cotaste.com/
======
reitanqild
What is this?

Anyone here made it?

(Tried to figure out by looking at the page but couldn't find and about page
or anything.)

The one comment so far looks really spammy.

~~~
cotaste
Thank you, [http://cotaste.com/](http://cotaste.com/) is a tool to help you
consume new information in real-time based on your interests.

